# Brighter bulbs for outdoor landscape lighting?



## BatteryCharger (Sep 17, 2007)

I have some 12v Malibu landscape lights in my yard, and they all use 4 watt bulbs like this one:
http://www.malibulights.com/index.php?action=subcategory&did=1&cid=4&sid=8&pid=ML4W4C
The problem is, the bulbs are all very yellow, as if they aren't getting enough voltage. (but they are)

First of all, is that a standard type of bulb or something special only Malibu makes? Does anybody sell a whiter version? I'm not looking for something with more wattage, just a different color temperature...(my transformer is already maxed out)


----------



## jayb79 (Sep 17, 2007)

Are they festoon type bulb? If so try some of these: http://www.superbrightleds.com/festoon.html

They draw lots less power.


----------



## yuandrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Malibu bulbs are usually wedge based. The 194/168 type replacements should work.

http://www.superbrightleds.com/mini-wedge.html


----------



## bfg9000 (Sep 19, 2007)

Malibu ballasts are usually 13.8v *AC*. If the LEDs don't go  they'll _blink_ at 60Hz.


----------

